# "Extremely Crowded/Busy January Week At The Aruba Marriott Complex" 2015



## infamazz (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm getting very nervous that it's going to be the week I'm there (Jan. 10th through 17th) as there is a curious lack of availability during that time period at any of the Marriott properties. Take a look at RedWeek to confirm.

Anybody have any websites to reference where it might indicate what week it will be for 2015?


----------



## Bob B (Dec 10, 2014)

That seems early. I think it's usually been one of the two weeks following your week. Good luck.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 10, 2014)

Per this post, in 2015 its the week starting Jan 24 (Sat): 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1572974&postcount=8

There's also a sticky: 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

Before this goes any further, be warned that ANY questionable comments or posts will be deleted and posters will be immediately banned for them (temporarily or permanently, as determined by TUG Admin.)

This is a recurring problem at the Aruba resorts.  Last year this was again hashed out in the TUG forums as well as by the TUG Admin and moderators.  It was determined that it can be discussed in the Marriott forum _as it relates to its impact on Marriott Owners/Guests,_ as long as the discussion remains civil.

The negative connotation of using "Hell Week" to reference this event is offensive to some people.  This thread title has been edited accordingly.

If you have a problem with any specific comments or posts herein, please use the "Report Post" icon on those posts and every moderator will see and can respond to the report.  Do not respond in the thread to those posts because doing so only makes more work for the moderators.  If you have a philosophical disagreement with the discussion - of what is happening, where and when - taking place on TUG, please send a PM direct to TUGBrian with your concerns.

Those of us who have been here a while understand the need for the tone of this post; thank you for understanding.  There will be no further warnings.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2014)

infamazz said:


> I'm getting very nervous that it's going to be the week I'm there (Jan. 10th through 17th) as there is a curious lack of availability during that time period at any of the Marriott properties. Take a look at RedWeek to confirm.
> 
> Anybody have any websites to reference where it might indicate what week it will be for 2015?



I don't see why your question can't be answered by the resort personnel; there is no way they don't know when it's happening.  If it were me I would call there directly and ask to speak with the GM to confirm if your stay coincides.  If you don't get a satisfactory answer I suggest you use the customer.care@vacationclub.com email contact, explaining that you are well aware of the event and you know they are as well, and you just want to know if your stay coincides.  It's a reasonable question.


----------



## infamazz (Dec 10, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't see why your question can't be answered by the resort personnel; there is no way they don't know when it's happening.  If it were me I would call there directly and ask to speak with the GM to confirm if your stay coincides.  If you don't get a satisfactory answer I suggest you use the customer.care@vacationclub.com email contact, explaining that you are well aware of the event and you know they are as well, and you just want to know if your stay coincides.  It's a reasonable question.



Thanks Sue! I'll definitely send an e-mail over to make sure. Hopefully they don't play dumb! I apologize for the term I used in the subject title, I just figured it was what most people referred to the occurrence as.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 10, 2014)

I got confused. This thread has more name changes than The Artist Formerly Known as Prince. :hysterical:


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2014)

I think the underlying message trying to get out is "avoid this week at all costs"


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Regents week in January, 2015 is 1/26 to 1/30.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 11, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't see why your question can't be answered by the resort personnel; there is no way they don't know when it's happening.  If it were me I would call there directly and ask to speak with the GM to confirm if your stay coincides.  If you don't get a satisfactory answer I suggest you use the customer.care@vacationclub.com email contact, explaining that you are well aware of the event and you know they are as well, and you just want to know if your stay coincides.  It's a reasonable question.




I would be interested in how Marriott Customer Care responds to this.

I'm not sure they can say whether it is Regents week or not.  They also have no control over what is out on the 3rd party sites such as Redweek.  They will only be able to speak to what they have available as part of their inventory and not what demographic of their owners have reserved this week.

I'm not sure they are going to be able to provide you the answers you are looking for but I would be interested in seeing their attempt to respond.

The GM on the other hand might be able to provide a more "off the record" expectation of the week.


----------



## Wally3433 (Dec 11, 2014)

I still think it would make for great reality TV if Marriott could somehow mesh this week with a Sturgis like Bike Rally.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 11, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> Regents week in January, 2015 is 1/26 to 1/30.



Does this particular week always fall on regents week without question or does it sometimes differ?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 11, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Does this particular week always fall on regents week without question or does it sometimes differ?



It's _usually_ Regents Week _but not always_; there have been a few weeks over the years that the two didn't coincide.  Minus the organization updating its now-defunct website, Regents Week is the best guess but it's not 100%.  That's another reason why I think MVW has a responsibility to answer anyone who asks re the specific dates each year, because if you're not a member of the group involved then the info isn't available to you through any other means.

The dates for Regents Week seem late this year - I think it's smart that the OP is looking into the usual rental websites to try to gauge when the properties might be booked solid.


----------



## rpk113 (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> It's _usually_ Regents Week _but not always_; there have been a few weeks over the years that the two didn't coincide.  Minus the organization updating its now-defunct website, Regents Week is the best guess but it's not 100%.  That's another reason why I think MVW has a responsibility to answer anyone who asks re the specific dates each year, because if you're not a member of the group involved then the info isn't available to you through any other means.
> 
> The dates for Regents Week seem late this year - I think it's smart that the OP is looking into the usual rental websites to try to gauge when the properties might be booked solid.



Judging from some links of more local escapes in a certain state, it does appear to be that week/next week.  I will not post the URL here (yet) unless the Mod's say OK in the interest of not fanning any unwanted fires.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't see why your question can't be answered by the resort personnel; there is no way they don't know when it's happening.  If it were me I would call there directly and ask to speak with the GM to confirm if your stay coincides.  If you don't get a satisfactory answer I suggest you use the customer.care@vacationclub.com email contact, explaining that you are well aware of the event and you know they are as well, and you just want to know if your stay coincides.  It's a reasonable question.



I have personally had communication with the Surf Club board and the current GM about this topic.  I can assure you that they will not provide you with all of the information that you want to find.  Do they know when this group is coming? Absolutely.  Do they play it off as if its just another week at the resort? Absolutely.  But, at the same time, the GM mentioned that he works different hours during this week to make sure he is available to handle issues later into the evenings.

I can tell you that the board member that I spoke with directly did not even know about this yearly occurrence, until I asked about it.  This was about six months ago.  When the GM got into the conversation, the response was that any damages or issues would be handled by charging the group for damages and speaking with the parents of any unruly children.  He then said that last year, only one stool was broken, so this whole thing is no big deal.

When I compare the above comments to the dozens of major complaints that are brought up on this board and several other boards, they don't jive.  So it is definitely being played down.  Marriott doesn't want to have a week during peak season where people will shy away from, so they downplay it.

As for this type of thread being on TUG and other boards/pages, I believe it is absolutely necessary to make this public.  I know there is a sticky, so that's great.  I 'used to' be a part of the Surf Club FB page, where they won't allow this subject.  That is a mistake in my mind, because if someone only knows about that page, uses it to get their Surf Club info, and never sees that, they could book an extremely dissatisfying week.  A post or note about the subject could fix that.

There is no magic answer to fix the situation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

rpk113 said:


> Judging from some links of more local escapes in a certain state, it does appear to be that week/next week.  I will not post the URL here (yet) unless the Mod's say OK in the interest of not fanning any unwanted fires.



A TUGger has confirmed in a PM to me (thank you!) that Regents Week is always the last full week of January, but it's still whether this event always coincides with Regents Week that's in question.  If you have a link to a current website from this organization confirming this year's event dates, feel free to post it - there's no chance of offense that I can see with that.  But if your link is something different you might think twice, or send it in a PM to me or TUGBrian and we'll check it out before it's posted to the thread.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I have personally had communication with the Surf Club board and the current GM about this topic.  I can assure you that they will not provide you with all of the information that you want to find. ...



If I had an upcoming reservation and I called in advance to check if my stay would coincide with a large event that I and they know causes problems for onsite guests, they refused to confirm or deny it, and then my vacation was ruined by it when I got there ... well, that would only give me more ammunition to make compensation demands from them.  Which I would do, formally and legally, and ask for the moon while I'm at it.

There aren't too many things for which I wouldn't give Marriott the benefit of the doubt, the benefit of knowing that everything can't go perfectly all of the time.  But this?  The moon, the stars and the sun if they tried to play games with this one.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> If I had an upcoming reservation and I called in advance to check if my stay would coincide with a large event that I and they know causes problems for onsite guests, they refused to confirm or deny it, and then my vacation was ruined by it when I got there ... well, that would only give me more ammunition to make compensation demands from them.  Which I would do, formally and legally, and ask for the moon while I'm at it.
> 
> There aren't too many things for which I wouldn't give Marriott the benefit of the doubt, the benefit of knowing that everything can't go perfectly all of the time.  But this?  The moon, the stars and the sun if they tried to play games with this one.



I completely agree with you.  That's why this thread and threads like it on other boards are so valuable, as well.  This allows people to know about it and start to look into it further for their vacation needs.

Luckily, I have not experienced this myself.  I was communicating with them for other reasons, and this came up as a question I asked, with many others.  It was quite eye-opening for me, but I won't tangent this thread with all of that.


----------



## nakyak (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> If I had an upcoming reservation and I called in advance to check if my stay would coincide with a large event that I and they know causes problems for onsite guests, they refused to confirm or deny it, and then my vacation was ruined by it when I got there ... well, that would only give me more ammunition to make compensation demands from them.  Which I would do, formally and legally, and ask for the moon while I'm at it.
> 
> There aren't too many things for which I wouldn't give Marriott the benefit of the doubt, the benefit of knowing that everything can't go perfectly all of the time.  But this?  The moon, the stars and the sun if they tried to play games with this one.




I'm not sure what Marriott can really do to make others aware of the situation.  

MVCI does not take group bookings so they really have no way of tracking who is with the group and who isn't prior to arrival.  They may know that a certain demographic has a history of traveling during specific weeks but thats not enough for them to go on to make disclosures to guests IMHO.  It's a slippery slope that they won't want to play on.

Sites like this where travelers can exchange information is how the information can be learned.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

nakyak1504 said:


> I'm not sure what Marriott can really do to make others aware of the situation.
> 
> MVCI does not take group bookings so they really have no way of tracking who is with the group and who isn't prior to arrival.  They may know that a certain demographic has a history of traveling during specific weeks but thats not enough for them to go on to make disclosures to guests IMHO.  It's a slippery slope that they won't want to play on.
> 
> Sites like this where travelers can exchange information is how the information can be learned.



This group contracts with MVW to staff additional personnel and to take over many of the common areas of the resorts for their activities and dining.  I'll say again, there is NO WAY that personnel at the resorts and MVW execs aren't aware of the event dates.  It's understandable that they're not going to advertise the event but if someone has an upcoming reservation and wants to know if it coincides, that's a simple question requiring a yes-or-no answer.  IMO the history leads to a reasonable expectation of being given the answer.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 12, 2014)

Why is everybody walking on eggshells when discussing this topic?  I am from the area and familiar with what you are referring to and a number of people who are part of the group who partake in the trip/week in question.  What makes this group any different than a group of bikers descending on Sturgis or a general bunch of people from the NY/NJ area traveling to South Florida over Christmas break?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Why is everybody walking on eggshells when discussing this topic?  I am from the area and familiar with what you are referring to and a number of people who are part of the group who partake in the trip/week in question.  What makes this group any different than a group of bikers descending on Sturgis or a general bunch of people from the NY/NJ area traveling to South Florida over Christmas break?



Past history is why we're not going to hash it all out again.  For info here are links to some of the past threads linked by the date of first post in each.  DO NOT bring comments/arguments/posts from these closed threads into this one unless you want a break from posting on TUG.

1/21/14
1/10/12
12/15/10
2/15/10
1/29/10
1/29/07


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Past history is why we're not going to hash it all out again.  For info here are links to some of the past threads linked by the date of first post in each.  DO NOT bring comments/arguments/posts from these closed threads into this one unless you want a break from posting on TUG.
> 
> 1/21/14
> 1/10/12
> ...



Respectfully, I was simply asking a question and hope you did not construe it any other way..... I did not ask for you to provide the above prior threads and perhaps its best to remove the above referenced posts altogether?


----------



## nakyak (Dec 13, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Why is everybody walking on eggshells when discussing this topic?  I am from the area and familiar with what you are referring to and a number of people who are part of the group who partake in the trip/week in question.  *What makes this group any different than a group of bikers descending on Sturgis or a general bunch of people from the NY/NJ area traveling to South Florida over Christmas break?*



The bolded is why I believe Marriott will not disclose if directly asked.  

I'm wondering if the OP contacted Customer Care and what their response was?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 13, 2014)

People need to remember if you are travelling to any of the MVCI resorts, its likely for vacation. Go enjoy - there are many other things in this world to worry about like the cost of higher education, losing jobs to other countries and the like.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 13, 2014)

*Only in Aruba?*

Are any other MVC resorts impacted by this group or other similar groups, or is this only a problem in Aruba? I have noticed an increase in inconsiderate/ immature behavior by adult groups in many resorts over the past few years, including business conferences. Some 'mature' adults remind me of the characters of 'Animal House' and my college spring breaks.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 13, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> People need to remember if you are travelling to any of the MVCI resorts, its likely for vacation. Go enjoy - there are many other things in this world to worry about like the cost of higher education, losing jobs to other countries and the like.



Yes, in most situations you can find bigger things to worry about but that shouldn't detract from the matter at hand. No one's vacation should ever be at risk of ruin due to the activities of someone else - period.

It would seem, based on information and stories shared by a significant number of people, that, due to the behaviour of certain people (in a group who appear to frequent the Aruba Marriotts at a certain time of year, every year) that there is a VERY high risk of having your vacation ruined (or at least badly affected) if you travel at the same time as them.

Why should anyone have to stand for this?

It amuses me that, if this had been a biker gang that we were discussing, I highly doubt that this discussion would be censored in any way whatsoever...as it is we're treading on eggshells just in case we "upset" anyone's sensibilities. PC gone crazy to my mind....but perhaps I'm old fashioned.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Dec 14, 2014)

Docklander said:


> ...It amuses me that, if this had been a biker gang that we were discussing, I highly doubt that this discussion would be censored in any way whatsoever...as it is we're treading on eggshells just in case we "upset" anyone's sensibilities. PC gone crazy to my mind....but perhaps I'm old fashioned.



I completely agree.  As I posted earlier, this topic was completely off limits in the Surf Club FB page last year.  It's a shame not to share the info.  Attacking comments are not cool.  Providing facts _should be_ totally fine.  I think its being handled nicely here on TUG.  But I do recall last year that some tension came up just by mentioning the background of the group.  It would be the same as saying, "the bikers" to me, but was received as something else to others.  

Anyhow, Go PATS!!


----------



## Superchief (Dec 14, 2014)

Docklander said:


> It amuses me that, if this had been a biker gang that we were discussing, I highly doubt that this discussion would be censored in any way whatsoever...as it is we're treading on eggshells just in case we "upset" anyone's sensibilities. PC gone crazy to my mind....but perhaps I'm old fashioned.



It's funny that you mentioned 'bikers'. We used to go to Daytona Beach every spring when I was in college. One year it coincided with a major 'biker' event, and there were a lot more fights and rowdy crowds. We avoided that week in our future trips. It's hard to imagine college spring breakers being concerned about 'rowdiness'


----------



## Larry (Dec 14, 2014)

*2015 dates*

I have verified the dates for 2015 which starts Thursday Jan 15 and ends Sunday January 25th. I have also sent a pm to moderator as I can also verify that the dates always starts on the 3rd Thursday in January and ends on the second Sunday after the start day every year. 

More to come once I hear from the moderator as I think this information should become a sticky so that we don't have to re-visit this topic every year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2014)

nowhere in this thread does it say you cant provide facts or details of whats going on during that week =)


----------



## Wally3433 (Dec 14, 2014)

Until I see photo or video evidence of any of the purported problems ever happening, it's a non topic for me.Anybody can embillish or downplay a situation with words.  Show me for myself so I can decide.

I would do it myself, and I am just the type that would probably get a kick out of it all, but January's are reserved for snow vacations and Vegas.  I really would try to make sure I was there during the claimed chaos week if we went in January.

Nearly every person on vacation has a camera within a couple of feet of them, yet we have no visual evidence of a problem.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Have to say that I was at the Marriott Surf Club several years ago during Easter week. This coincided with Venezuela's school vacation week. The Ocean & Surf Clubs were overrun with rowdy/physically aggressive Venezuelan teenagers and college aged kids  (and adults, I think) staying there all week. I got knocked off of one of the stools at/in the swimming pool bar by a group of aggressive "Marco Polo" players. Not a "sorry" or "excuse" me, nothing. It was impossible to get a restaurant table, a palapa , etc. The pool areas were trashed, the stench of vomit was all around.

The bartender, my taxi driver and a police officer told me about how rudely entitled this group has always been. The taxi driver even said that he stopped his cab once in the middle of the road and waited for police to eject a group from his cab as they refused to stop smoking.

I won't go there again during Easter week, but would like to return some other time.

I appreciate any shared info which will help me decide to visit a resort or not and info on when a better time would be to visit. 


I hope I haven't insulted any Venezuelans, but this was my first-hand experience.

Mods, please move this post if you think it best.  Maybe here ? :  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519


*



-


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 14, 2014)

Larry said:


> I have verified the dates for 2015 which starts Thursday Jan 15 and ends Sunday January 25th. I have also sent a pm to moderator as I can also verify that the dates always starts on the 3rd Thursday in January and ends on the second Sunday after the start day every year.
> 
> More to come once I hear from the moderator as I think this information should become a sticky so that we don't have to re-visit this topic every year.



Thank you, Larry.  I think the info you sent is plenty credible enough and have edited the related post here.  From this point we should probably stop using "Regents Week" as the expected dates of this annual event.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Until I see photo or video evidence of any of the purported problems ever happening, it's a non topic for me.Anybody can embillish or downplay a situation with words.  Show me for myself so I can decide.
> 
> I would do it myself, and I am just the type that would probably get a kick out of it all, but January's are reserved for snow vacations and Vegas.  I really would try to make sure I was there during the claimed chaos week if we went in January.
> 
> Nearly every person on vacation has a camera within a couple of feet of them, yet we have no visual evidence of a problem.



You are absolutely correct. Furthermore president Nixon shouldn't have resigned because no photo's were ever taken of those guys breaking into Watergate. John McCain should not be considered a war hero because , you know, no video ever surfaced of his alleged torture. And that moon landing thing, why everyone knows it was filmed in Utah somewhere.

Good thing we have video of the airliners hitting the Twin Towers so we can confirm that it happened.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 14, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Have to say that I was at the Marriott Surf Club several years ago during Easter week. This coincided with Venezuela's school vacation week. The Ocean & Surf Clubs were overrun with rowdy/physically aggressive Venezuelan teenagers and college aged kids  (and adults, I think) staying there all week. I got knocked off of one of the stools at/in the swimming pool bar by a group of aggressive "Marco Polo" players. Not a "sorry" or "excuse" me, nothing. It was impossible to get a restaurant table, a palapa , etc. The pool areas were trashed, the stench of vomit was all around.
> 
> The bartender, my taxi driver and a police officer told me about how rudely entitled this group has always been. The taxi driver even said that he stopped his cab once in the middle of the road and waited for police to eject a group from his cab as they refused to stop smoking.
> 
> ...


Beagle mom, was the the bad Easter week the week before Easter or after?  We were there the week before this year and it was busy, but civilized.  Just want to file it away since we frequently go during spring break.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Beagle mom, was the the bad Easter week the week before Easter or after?  We were there the week before this year and it was busy, but civilized.  Just want to file it away since we frequently go during spring break.



It was the week of as it was my birthday week. I think this would make it the week _of _or would that be _after_ ? Sunday starts the week ? Confusing.


2007.  We arrived that Saturday, Easter was the next day, my BD was that Monday.

What a horror show. 

We had to escape the resort just to get away from the mayhem.

I think there may be strained relations between Aruba and Venezuela since then. Not sure. Not because of this, but regarding a government official who was arrested  in Aruba. (late edit here).

*



*


----------



## Wally3433 (Dec 14, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> You are absolutely correct. Furthermore president Nixon shouldn't have resigned because no photo's were ever taken of those guys breaking into Watergate. John McCain should not be considered a war hero because , you know, no video ever surfaced of his alleged torture. And that moon landing thing, why everyone knows it was filmed in Utah somewhere.
> 
> Good thing we have video of the airliners hitting the Twin Towers so we can confirm that it happened.



Irrelevant comparison.   Spy operations from the 70s are not likely to have been recorded. Never been in a torture chamber, but it's generally accepted procedure to not share such videos if they were taken.  You did however remind us of another situation  where everyone had a camera - not sure that applies here either.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 14, 2014)

This whole thing is silly already and the topic should be closed.  What makes the group of people who are being referred to in this thread, who are entitled to a vacation just like anybody else ,different from a large group of 100 attending a family reunion or a business conference at a resort? Believe me i've seen many conference goers get rowdy when they are at an all expenses paid retreat at a resort and the like.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> This whole thing is silly already and the topic should be closed.  What makes the group of people who are being referred to in this thread, who are entitled to a vacation just like anybody else ,different from a large group of 100 attending a family reunion or a business conference at a resort? Believe me i've seen many conference goers get rowdy when they are at an all expenses paid retreat at a resort and the like.



I am not sure on what grounds the thread should be closed? It seems that you are the one connecting it to a certain group where all the posts so far have not. This is an issue that effects a certain resort every year. Good that people know about it and can plan accordingly.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2014)

It is a bit absurd to write off the absolutely MASSIVE number of similar complaints about this particular week and the individuals responsible for it.  but to each his own!

TUG isnt here to make up your mind for you, merely to provide the information to those who would otherwise be unaware!  Those who think everyone who is fabricating or embellishing details about what goes on during this week are welcome to book their vacation there to coincide with this event.  Those that actually wish to enjoy a vacation likely will not.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 15, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> What makes the group of people who are being referred to in this thread, who are entitled to a vacation just like anybody else ,different from a large group of 100 attending a family reunion or a business conference at a resort?



A: Because, from all the anecdotal evidence provided so far, it is a CERTAINTY that this week will be mayhem, chaotic and positively unpleasant for a lot of people. Sure, a large group or a family reunion may cause similar issues but:

(a) It's not a certainty that there will be issues.
(b) Business conferences don't tend to happen at family orientated resorts (Yes, I'm aware there are exceptions)
(c) Family reunions don't happen every year (and at the same time every year) so you cannot plan for them - the topic at hand can definitely be planned for.

TUG is here to help and educate and, as far as I can see, warning people of things that could (will?) affect the quality of their vacation falls under both those categories so, no, this thread should definitely not be closed.

Yes, the group being referenced is most certainly "entitled to a vacation just like anybody else" but they're not entitled to ruin other people's vacations at the same time. THAT'S the issue.

ETA: Lastly, do you think that, if there was a regular conference or family reunion that interfered with people's vacations and that could be planned for, we would't be discussing it?

Let's be super clear here - no one is singling out anyone because of who/what they are. Any person or group being referenced is being referenced purely based on their behavior...year after year.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 15, 2014)

<deleted - duplicate>


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 15, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> This whole thing is silly already and the topic should be closed.  What makes the group of people who are being referred to in this thread, who are entitled to a vacation just like anybody else ,different from a large group of 100 attending a family reunion or a business conference at a resort? Believe me i've seen many conference goers get rowdy when they are at an all expenses paid retreat at a resort and the like.



Yes, there are many opinions on this topic .... but I rather know what has happened for multiple years in a row -- then I can think if it won't happen to me this coming January .. or believe that history does REPEAT itself.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 15, 2014)

The thing that gets me about this event is that Marriott sanctions it, from some accounts actually contributes to it by among other things allowing some common areas to be reserved for this group's sole use.  That by itself is bound to have an impact on any guests not included in the group, but moreso would be the anecdotal reports of ruined vacations that have been shared on all kinds of travel-related websites going back further than 2007 (which was the first year it was discussed on TUG.)

It's one thing if as guests we are unlucky enough to run into one, two, ten ... one-off events that make us wish we hadn't booked certain vacations.  But this isn't a one-off - it's a repeat event that generates numerous complaints every year.  Some might choose to book the same time at the Aruba reports despite the reports, which doesn't bother me in the least.  What does bother me is that some would choose to have TUG not allow the discussion at all, and I'm glad that TUGBrian understands that these threads serve a purpose.  For vacation-planning purposes I want to know of any repeat events at any resorts that generate complaints on a large scale and this is definitely one of them.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Dec 15, 2014)

Half an hour of research later and I finally understand why folks get wound up about this issue - and its a shame.   The only controversy should be that the date isn't publicly available.

I live in a resort community that once a year hosts one of the largest biker events in the country (Laconia NH).  The event is controversial but every hotel, house rental, restaurant etc all post the date years in advance so that the only folks in town are the ones that really want to be here.  Seems to work well and its ridiculous that Marriott can't show the same courtesy (funny - the Marriott's family compound is here and they are never in residence for bike week!!)

Thanks TUGBrian for allowing this discussion to occur.  I think its very helpful for everyone trying to plan vacations.


----------



## GreenTea (Dec 15, 2014)

What IS regents week?  Why is it not supposed to be talked about?  This thread is like Voldemort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> What IS regents week?  Why is it not supposed to be talked about?  This thread is like Voldemort.



It merely coincides *sometimes* with Regents Week. So in reality, it has nothing to do with Regents Week other than it is around the same time of the year.


----------



## GreenTea (Dec 15, 2014)

What is "IT?"


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> What is "IT?"



I believe it is a week where in NY schools hold Regents Exams. Basically mandatory standardized testing.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 15, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> What is "IT?"



It's a NY thing. Google "Regents Examinations" and you can read all about it.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Dec 15, 2014)

I sent you a PM greentea


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 15, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> What IS regents week?  Why is it not supposed to be talked about?  This thread is like Voldemort.



Regents week is the week in January when New York State gives  state written high school "final exams."  The majority of the high school students pass them in June or August.  January is just another opportunity for those who have not passed them to do so.  In order to graduate from HS in NYS a student must pass a minimum of 5 of these exams.  Most of the high schools do not hold classes during this week, so if your child has previously passed the exams it is a good vacation week.  As a high school assistant principal in the inner city of Buffalo, many of my students took the January exams.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 15, 2014)

GreenTea said:


> What is "IT?"


Read about IT to your heart's content. Quite entertaining, if you like horror movies. 



SueDonJ said:


> Past history is why we're not going to hash it all out again.  For info here are links to some of the past threads linked by the date of first post in each.  DO NOT bring comments/arguments/posts from these closed threads into this one unless you want a break from posting on TUG.
> 
> 1/21/14
> 1/10/12
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 15, 2014)

The "it" being talked about in this thread is an annual occurrence at the Marriott complex in Aruba (Surf Club, Ocean Club, Stellaris Resort hotel) when a very large group associated with a New York private school visits the complex.  Over the years there have been many reports of how this event negatively impacts other guests, not only due to the size of the group and their private use of common areas at the resorts, but also due to poor behavior exhibited by some group members.

"Regents Week," as others have said, is an exam week on the New York public school calendar.  Because the group in question hasn't updated their website in a number of years, it's been impossible to pinpoint the event dates other than to say it falls during Regents Week more times than not.  But as Larry explained upthread we now know that the event takes place from the third Thursday in January until the second Sunday following that Thursday, regardless of the dates of Regents Week.

The reason the topic is handled so carefully on TUG is because the group is of a particular religious affiliation and some past comments have offended sensibilities.  Anyone still confused can take a look through the threads linked in Post #22 and/or do their own web searches.


----------



## Luckybee (Dec 16, 2014)

Go to tripadvisor, put in Aruba, go to forums, search "h--- week Marriott" or "regents week Marriott". You'll find more info than you'll ever need. This has been going on for years. I'm pretty sure that some of the owners bought in at inception like we did.  Marriott has sanctioned this for years and it isn't like other owners haven't tried to get them to see the light.. Most regulars know to avoid 2 weeks in January. Unfortunately all don't !


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 17, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> This whole thing is silly already and the topic should be closed.  What makes the group of people who are being referred to in this thread, who are entitled to a vacation just like anybody else ,different from a large group of 100 attending a family reunion or a business conference at a resort? Believe me i've seen many conference goers get rowdy when they are at an all expenses paid retreat at a resort and the like.



I'm sure the Surf and Ocean Clubs would welcome such a tolerant and understanding guest during this period each year. Have fun!


----------



## MikeM132 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Until I see photo or video evidence of any of the purported problems ever happening, it's a non topic for me.Anybody can embillish or downplay a situation with words.  Show me for myself so I can decide.
> 
> I would do it myself, and I am just the type that would probably get a kick out of it all, but January's are reserved for snow vacations and Vegas.  I really would try to make sure I was there during the claimed chaos week if we went in January.
> 
> Nearly every person on vacation has a camera within a couple of feet of them, yet we have no visual evidence of a problem.



I was there for the final couple days a few years ago. Did I take pictures? No. I am not one of those who freaks out at parents who don't control their kids (usually). That's about what happens down there, from what I saw. A very large group of teens who know each other engaging in teen-type behavior while parents drink by the pool. There is some parental stuff too (dirty diapers on ground, etc.), but it's mostly kids. 
Now I will spout off about Marriott owners lately---Marriot sold me and probably most of them on the idea of FAMILY VACATIONS. If you can't stand happy kids in the pool, put your week on Interval and go to Marco Island or something! I'm tired and somewhat surprised at all the complaints about kids at various resorts. Thanks for listening.


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 17, 2014)

I bought my timeshares for family vacations, and I have never been to Aruba during the January weeks described. I think that timeshare owners are not used to convention-type crowds since timeshares aren't usually booked for conventions. That may be one problem we're dealing with here. Also teens can be particularly annoying when large numbers of them are hanging out together. Additionally, it is never fun to be in the minority (not talking race, religion etc) since the rest of us aren't in the "group", whatever that group may be.

A few years ago we went on a small cruise ship - 100 guests - and there were about 75 of the people from Denver who had booked together, and they were all beautiful.   It did seem like they took over the ship as their private yacht, but perhaps it was all in my head. We felt like we weren't part of the "cool kids". I have been in the majority on some vacations and probably our groups were not the most courteous dealing with the people who were not "with" us.  Likewise, it isn't that much fun when you feel like an outsider.  It's much easier to make new friends at a timeshare when most everyone didn't bring all their best friends along with them.  I would avoid a situation like that if I knew about it in advance, unless, of course, I could be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 17, 2014)

MikeM132 said:


> I was there for the final couple days a few years ago. Did I take pictures? No. I am not one of those who freaks out at parents who don't control their kids (usually). That's about what happens down there, from what I saw. A very large group of teens who know each other engaging in teen-type behavior while parents drink by the pool. There is some parental stuff too (dirty diapers on ground, etc.), but it's mostly kids.
> Now I will spout off about Marriott owners lately---Marriot sold me and probably most of them on the idea of FAMILY VACATIONS. If you can't stand *happy kids in the pool*, put your week on Interval and go to Marco Island or something! I'm tired and somewhat surprised at all the complaints about kids at various resorts. Thanks for listening.



If only .... "happy kids in the pool"........ 

There is no value in your arguing whose experience is right or trying to invalidate the experiences of countless others.

Your lone experience does not negate the experience of others.


-


----------



## davidvel (Dec 17, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> If only .... "happy kids in the pool"........
> 
> There is no value in your arguing whose experience is right or trying to invalidate the experiences of countless others.
> 
> ...


While I agree with respect to the topic at hand, I believe the poster's second paragraph was not about Aruba, but Marriott timeshares in general, and those that complain about the usual antics of families/ children on vacation, as if they should be allowed a kid-free environment.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 17, 2014)

davidvel said:


> While I agree with respect to the topic at hand, I believe the poster's second paragraph was not about Aruba, but Marriott timeshares in general, and those that complain about the usual antics of families/ children on vacation, as if they should be allowed a kid-free environment.



  Yes, I thought about that as I read, re-read and edited my post. 

  I am a Marriott owner. I have never seen a post from anyone on TUG complaining about the behavior of "happy kids in a pool" or families enjoying activities in a manner _respectful of others _at a Marriott be it Aruba or another resort, at a group function or other, but we are veering off topic and veering onto one that has been rehashed many times.


-


----------



## Squan66 (Dec 27, 2014)

I decided not to chance it.  My husband turns 50 during the week this nonsense goes on.  We planned to spend two weeks in Aruba to celebrate.  We pushed our trip to begin on January 31st to ensure we would not have to deal with the unruly behavior.


----------



## Sunbum (Dec 27, 2014)

Good Idea! 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Dec 27, 2014)

Squan66 said:


> I decided not to chance it.  My husband turns 50 during the week this nonsense goes on.  We planned to spend two weeks in Aruba to celebrate.  We pushed our trip to begin on January 31st to ensure we would not have to deal with the unruly behavior.



Who is to say you will not come across other people/groups who would potentially "ruin" your trip?

I think this entire thread has become like the game of telephone.  One person says something and as it goes from ear to ear it gets embellished to the point where its more myth than reality.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 27, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Who is to say you will not come across other people/groups who would potentially "ruin" your trip?
> 
> I think this entire thread has become like the game of telephone.  One person says something and as it goes from ear to ear it gets embellished to the point where its more myth than reality.


De-nial ain't a river in Eqypt.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 27, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Who is to say you will not come across other people/groups who would potentially "ruin" your trip? ...



Yep, it's possible to come up against a one-off event that ruins a vacation no matter where or when you go.  But there's a big difference in planning when it comes to a "possibility" that might happen anywhere/anytime and the "probability" that exists with this event at the Aruba Marriott complex in January.



NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I think this entire thread has become like the game of telephone.  One person says something and as it goes from ear to ear it gets embellished to the point where its more myth than reality.



You can choose to believe that.  Others can choose to believe the numerous detailed complaints about this event that have been reported on various travel-related websites dating back further than 2007 (which is when it was first reported on TUG.)  Either way, it's a good thing that the info is made available here so that everyone can make up their own minds as to whether or not they're willing to risk their vacation enjoyment.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 28, 2014)

Another TUGger has confirmed (thank you!) with a staff member at one of the Aruba resorts that this year's dates do in fact coincide with the "third Thursday through the second Sunday after" that Larry shared.  So getting back to the first post in this thread, infamazz can reasonably expect that the last few days (Jan 15-17) of his/her stay will coincide.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 28, 2014)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Who is to say you will not come across other people/groups who would potentially "ruin" your trip?



I'm struggling with your logic here... You seem to be suggesting that the OP should travel during a period that most of us believe to coincide with unruly behaivor (year-on-year) because they may "potentially" encounter unruly behaviour at another time. The problem with your argument is that near certainty isn't the same as "potentially". 

You may choose to continue believing that all is heavenly in Aruba during this period (as is your prerogative) and you are more than welcome to continue believing that there's no correlation between the reported poor behavior and the group with whom (you have said) you have contact - but the facts seem to disagree with you.


----------



## infamazz (Dec 28, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Another TUGger has confirmed (thank you!) with a staff member at one of the Aruba resorts that this year's dates do in fact coincide with the "third Thursday through the second Sunday after" that Larry shared.  So getting back to the first post in this thread, infamazz can reasonably expect that the last few days (Jan 15-17) of his/her stay will coincide.



Thank you everyone! Seems like we finally got some definitive dates that we can use going forward, possibly avoiding this thread entirely in the future. I never did hear back from customer service about my inquiry. For this year, I guess I'll just have to hope that the core of the "fun" won't be arriving until the weekend. 

As you said, the goal is to have as much information as possible so each person can make their own informed decisions.


----------



## K9KRAZ (Jan 20, 2015)

I hesitate to post BUT we are looking to trade into one of the Marriotts in Aruba in January 2016, so a year from now.  I am concerned about the group that historically apparently goes there for a certain week or weeks every January.  I read this thread in detail and when poster stated that the week in question seems to coincide with testing in NY which, at least for 2015, is the 3rd Thursday in January through the second Sunday after that.  Is this true EVERY YEAR?  Again, I don't want to enter the fray regarding who this group is, whether Marriott is to blame, etc., I just want to ensure, as much as possible, that our much deserved and planned vacation is not compromised. So, if someone can weigh in on the dates each year that this group goes to the Marriott timeshares in Aruba, I would greatly appreciate it.  I want to put in a request fairly soon as I know it is a high demand time.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2015)

See this sticky for a definitive answer:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204519


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 20, 2015)

K9KRAZ said:


> I hesitate to post BUT we are looking to trade into one of the Marriotts in Aruba in January 2016, so a year from now.  I am concerned about the group that historically apparently goes there for a certain week or weeks every January.  *I read this thread in detail and when poster stated that the week in question seems to coincide with testing in NY which, at least for 2015, is the 3rd Thursday in January through the second Sunday after that.  Is this true EVERY YEAR?*  Again, I don't want to enter the fray regarding who this group is, whether Marriott is to blame, etc., I just want to ensure, as much as possible, that our much deserved and planned vacation is not compromised. So, if someone can weigh in on the dates each year that this group goes to the Marriott timeshares in Aruba, I would greatly appreciate it.  I want to put in a request fairly soon as I know it is a high demand time.  Thanks in advance!



I think we have finally been able to flesh out that the event occurs annually beginning on the third Thursday of January extending to the second Sunday after, and that correlating it to the NY Regents Exam week confuses the issue.  Next year the affected dates will be January 19-29, 2017.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 20, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I think we have finally been able to flesh out that the event occurs annually beginning on the third Thursday of January extending to the second Sunday after, and that correlating it to the NY Regents Exam week confuses the issue.  Next year the affected dates will be January 19-29, 2017.


What happened to 2016?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2015)

davidvel said:


> What happened to 2016?



  DOH!!  Geeeeze, every single year in January I'm completely out of tune with what year it is.  The other day I put 2012 as the date on a check, and immediately dated the replacement as 2013.  (And you wouldn't believe how much more confused I was on the phone with Owner Services today trying to figure out 2015-16-17 Points.  That poor VOA probably needed a vacation by the time we were done.)  The really sad thing is, I reviewed the post here THREE times before posting it.

So NEXT year the dates are January 21-31, 2016.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 21, 2015)

I already booked my 2016 weeks and you better believe I avoided that week. Been through it once...never again. Going in February. I see the negative reviews are cropping up on Tripadvisor again from the people living through it this year. I feel bad for them since some people only have to get a chance to get away for one vacation week a year. I appreciate the effort to educate fellow TUGgers about the dates.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 21, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> DOH!!  Geeeeze, every single year in January I'm completely out of tune with what year it is.  The other day I put 2012 as the date on a check, and immediately dated the replacement as 2013.  (And you wouldn't believe how much more confused I was on the phone with Owner Services today trying to figure out 2015-16-17 Points.  That poor VOA probably needed a vacation by the time we were done.)  The really sad thing is, I reviewed the post here THREE times before posting it.
> 
> So NEXT year the dates are January 21-31, 2016.


Ha! You need a vacation (or take too many!!)


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 21, 2015)

The trip advisor reviews are coming in. My wife read one yesterday. Apparently, groups are bringing VERY large amounts of food requiring trailers taking up parking real estate. Making finding a spot very difficult. I hadn't heard about that before. The rest site issues we've all read before.


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 21, 2015)

Interestingly the reviews thus far have been for the SC not the OC.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 21, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Interestingly the reviews thus far have been for the SC not the OC.



The OC probably got it too. Last year, the OC beach seemed to be party central from our balcony. Also when I talked to staff, they said it is an issue from Surf Club down to the Ritz.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> The trip advisor reviews are coming in.


Yep, seen these this morning:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

SpikeMauler said:


> Yep, seen these this morning:
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Palm_Eagle_Beach_Aruba.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT
> ...


If this excerpt from one of the reviews is accurate I feel you are dealing with more than just the resort "allowing" this to happen.  They are full and willing participants and any complaints anyone has will fall on deaf ears.


"........ group bring in their owner kitchen and reefers full of food (4 trailers). They cordoned off about 20% of the available parking to accommodate this, including a covered lot with handicap parking; making it difficult for everyone else.

During our stay they change out the TV System and eliminated all NBC owned (NBC, CNBC, and TWC, FOX, 3 ESPN, 4 HBO, and Food Channel). Now we have 76 Channels, but 33 are not in English......"


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> If this excerpt from one of the reviews is accurate I feel you are dealing with more than just the resort "allowing" this to happen.  They are full and willing participants and any complaints anyone has will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> 
> "........ group bring in their owner kitchen and reefers full of food (4 trailers). They cordoned off about 20% of the available parking to accommodate this, including a covered lot with handicap parking; making it difficult for everyone else.
> ...



If that is true it is shocking beyond belief. Keep in mind that these specifics of this particular complaint are not a fault of the group in any way whatsoever. These specifics lie 100% with Marriott and the resort. If true the group made unbelievable requests and were granted them.

I just can't believe the TV channels. That is nuts.



Apparently the review is true. I don't think the resort response would have specifically referenced the parking and TV channels if it wasn't. 



> MarriottVacationClub, Corporate Customer Care at Marriott's Aruba Surf Club, responded to this review, 3 days ago
> Thank you for your TripAdvisor review, Ken. We are disappointed to hear your recent stay did not live up to your past visits. Your feedback about the parking, television selection and maintenance fees is appreciated and will be shared with the resort's management team. We look forward to exceeding your expectations on your next visit to Aruba.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 23, 2015)

Still no videos.  Darn.  Maybe next year.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't understand why the TV thing is a problem?  When I read it the other day I thought the resorts changed their cable provider and that the timing is coincidental.

The kitchen facilities in the parking lot aren't a surprise.  It's just another in a long line of complaints over the years that whole sections of the common areas are set aside for this group's use.  For as long as I've been reading about this event, it's been impossible to believe that the resort and MVCI/MVW executive-level personnel have been innocent bystanders who simply don't have any power to stop its impact on other guests.  It requires too much coordination at MVW's highest levels in order for it to be as successful and as all-encompassing as it is.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand why the TV thing is a problem?  When I read it the other day I thought the resorts changed their cable provider and that the timing is coincidental.
> 
> .....



With all the sports on NBC, Fox and ESPN channels it seems strange that it would be eliminated as well as the popular food network.  I guess we'll see if it goes back after this event.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand why the TV thing is a problem?  When I read it the other day I thought the resorts changed their cable provider and that the timing is coincidental.



Are you saying they actually took out NBC, FOX, & ESPN permanently? I find that extremely hard to believe. I find it more believable that the reviewer is full of it than the resort permanently eliminated those 3 channels.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you saying they actually took out NBC, FOX, & ESPN permanently? I find that extremely hard to believe. I find it more believable that the reviewer is full of it than the resort permanently eliminated those 3 channels.



I don't know what they did!  What I'm saying is that if the inference here is that the resorts altered the channel line-ups temporarily to satisfy one of this group's demands, I don't understand the demand.  But last month there were a whole lot of ads on radio and tv about a certain cable provider changing its line-up resulting in NFL games not being broadcast (not sure of the details exactly) - I thought something like that was in play here, coincidentally.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 23, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know what they did!  What I'm saying is that if the inference here is that the resorts altered the channel line-ups temporarily to satisfy one of this group's demands, I don't understand the demand.  But last month there were a whole lot of ads on radio and tv about a certain cable provider changing its line-up resulting in NFL games not being broadcast (not sure of the details exactly) - I thought something like that was in play here, coincidentally.



Another thing that could have happened is the resort switches service but then doesn't change the channel mapping properly so the rooms receive the proper channels. This might actually be the most plausible explanation. The way they filter and set up the TV's I doubt the service switch is going to pipe through automatically.

The way some resorts manage tv services is mind boggling. Like paying for HD channels, having HD TV's in the rooms, but then mapping non-HD to the actual TV's in the rooms. Most resorts are incompetent with TV service.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 23, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you saying they actually took out NBC, FOX, & ESPN permanently? I find that extremely hard to believe.



There is also the possibility it is a retransmission consent issue between those networks and the local cable/satellite provider.  This happens all the time as the networks try to demand money from the cable providers in exchange for the cable providers ability to retransmit the network's signal.  On many occasions, I have seen networks and cable providers placing ads touting that the service may go away, and that consumers should complain to their cable provider or network (depending on which side is running the ad) to voice their displeasure that their signal may no longer be able to be seen.  Every now and then, some signals disappear for a day or so, sometimes a few weeks till both sides come to their senses and realize they both need each other.   Its quite possible this is what happened in Aruba and its possible it is totally coincidence that it happened during this week.  

This issue emerged here in the U.S. back in 1992 (I believe) when the U.S. Gov't changed the laws regarding cable's previous ability to retransmit for free.  I'm sure there are similar issues outside the U.S. as well.


----------



## PNBN (Mar 6, 2015)

We booked Jan 10-17th next year.  I think that is technically week 2.  We are planning on going with our family.

Does anyone know if that is one of the weeks that is affected by the crowd that causes all the problems??  We had heard that some of the "group" arrives earlier than week 3 & 4.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amanda14 (Mar 7, 2015)

Innocent bystanders? Not a chance. The money they must be making off the group has to make it well worth it to turn the facilities into a spectacle, annoy their other clientele owners, etc.  All about the $$$




SueDonJ said:


> I don't understand why the TV thing is a problem?  When I read it the other day I thought the resorts changed their cable provider and that the timing is coincidental.
> 
> The kitchen facilities in the parking lot aren't a surprise.  It's just another in a long line of complaints over the years that whole sections of the common areas are set aside for this group's use.  For as long as I've been reading about this event, it's been impossible to believe that the resort and MVCI/MVW executive-level personnel have been innocent bystanders who simply don't have any power to stop its impact on other guests.  It requires too much coordination at MVW's highest levels in order for it to be as successful and as all-encompassing as it is.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 7, 2015)

PNBN said:


> We booked Jan 10-17th next year.  I think that is technically week 2.  We are planning on going with our family.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is one of the weeks that is affected by the crowd that causes all the problems??  We had heard that some of the "group" arrives earlier than week 3 & 4.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Your last day or to may coincide with the group .


----------



## PNBN (Mar 8, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> Your last day or to may coincide with the group .



Thanks liene13.  We will be staying at the Ocean Club and had heard they start to move in all January.  Hopefully 1-2 days in tolerable!


----------



## m61376 (Mar 8, 2015)

The TV issue was due to the prior provider withdrawing from service to many (??all) the Caribbean islands. The channels are there, but have confusing re- numbering. In fact, even though I got a new channel list from the front desk, NBC was not listed, but was on one of the in between channels. 

The channel change was due to a switching of service providers and had absolutely nothing to do with undue influence from any group of guests, as inferred by others above.


----------



## Larry (Mar 9, 2015)

PNBN said:


> We booked Jan 10-17th next year.  I think that is technically week 2.  We are planning on going with our family.
> 
> Does anyone know if that is one of the weeks that is affected by the crowd that causes all the problems??  We had heard that some of the "group" arrives earlier than week 3 & 4.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Please see posts 30 and 34. The dates ALWAYS START WITH THE 3RD THURSDAY IN JANUARY. So no dates will coincide with your trip. The dates for 2016 are January 21-January 31.


----------



## PNBN (Mar 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Please see posts 30 and 34. The dates ALWAYS START WITH THE 3RD THURSDAY IN JANUARY. So no dates will coincide with your trip. The dates for 2016 are January 21-January 31.



Thank you Larry!  I had heard from some folks that had stayed there in the past that the crowd starts to come in during earlier weeks.

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## rpk113 (Mar 9, 2015)

m61376 said:


> The TV issue was due to the prior provider withdrawing from service to many (??all) the Caribbean islands. The channels are there, but have confusing re- numbering. In fact, even though I got a new channel list from the front desk, NBC was not listed, but was on one of the in between channels.
> 
> The channel change was due to a switching of service providers and had absolutely nothing to do with undue influence from any group of guests, as inferred by others above.



agreed..  in fact we got back from there about 3 weeks ago and spoke to some staff.  It was a quick turnaround, but they have better cable now.  

Pro Tip:  In the villas, if you have a channel on in spanish, hit the SAP button, it switches to English (sometimes).  Worked on Discovery Family.


----------

